# A question on the LHC distrubiting computing



## DriedFrogPills (May 13, 2010)

Is it available through BOINC or would i have to sign up with CERN as this interests me to crunch on


----------



## hat (May 13, 2010)

LHC crunching? I've never heard of this.

It looks like it is available through BOINC—look for LHC@Home.

Note-WCG isn't BOINC. You won't be able to use your WCG name for LHC@Home.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 13, 2010)

thanks Hat,  and yeah i figured as much with the name, cause WCG is Boinc but Boinc isn't WCG


----------



## Phxprovost (May 13, 2010)

this is something im going to have to look into


----------

